# RSS Feed für WoW News



## Creekhail (1. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte auf unserer Homepage den buffed.de WoW Newsfeed integrieren. Allerdings bekomme ich über den Link http://www.buffed.de...?menu_alias=WoW immer nur alle Nachrichten - also auch von anderen Spielen. Benutze ich den falschen Link? Ich habe ihn durch Click auf den RSS-Button unten links erhalten.

Die Forumsuche hat nur einen Verweis auf die Seite feedburner erbracht. Dort scheint der passende wow-feed auch zu funktionieren. Mir scheint mir fehlt nur der richtige Aufbau für die URL.

Gruss,

Creekhail


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Dezember 2010)

Dann nimm den hier: http://www.buffed.de/feed.cfm?product=16678


----------

